# Router bit moves after 1 pass



## andreb (May 31, 2015)

makita 710w router trimmer

Router Trimmer 710W Model Number RT0700CX










after 1 pass










does it matter that the bit doesnt fit into the hole that guides the depth of cut.?

because the depth can't go deeper the cut is about 1-2mm off. but taking the burs off isnt a problem.

















once it has done 1 pass the router bit moves out of the collect some how even though its tighten to max.

any help greatly appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Are using the right size bit for your collet


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

If you are running the bit in the depth setting you are removing A LOT of wood in one pass, especially for a small router with a 1/4" shank. You need another base plate or sacrifice that one. You will need to run that in several passes depending on the final profile you are looking for.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Andreb. Because you stated the problem in metric I'm going to assume you aren't from the USA like your profile suggests. If you are from a Euro country the there is a good chance you are using a bit with wrong size shaft as Semipro suggests. The trimmer may have a 1/4" collet and your bit may be 6mm (.236"). 

I'm trying to translate what you mean about height adjustment and I think you are saying you can't raise the bit through the hole in the trimmer's base? If so, it is an indication that you may be using a bit that is larger than the manufacturer intended to be used with that router. Trimmers were designed to trim the edges off counter top laminate although they have proven to be more versatile than that. There are still limitations on what you can expect them to do for you so at some point you have to expect to need a larger machine.


----------



## dmfotoman (Apr 16, 2014)

What direction are you running the router?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

It may be besides being the wrong dia. shaft, that the bit is not seated deep enough in the collet since the base plate restricts how deep you can chuck it up. 

Herb


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

It seems to me that you are trying to remove waYYYY to noch material at one time. As Clay said, another base plate or cut that one.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> once it has done 1 pass the router bit moves out of the collect some how even though its tighten to max.


That's definitely going to screw up your workpiece. If the results are for trim or molding where other pieces will meet, the profile you are creating probably won't line up.

If you want to be able to adjust your depth of cut, you have a couple of choices.

1) Use a hole saw in a drill press to drill a larger hole in your existing base plate.
2) Make a new base plate. It is fairly simple matter to trace the mounting holes on a new piece of plywood or plastic, then cut the larger hole with the hole saw.
3) Buy a bigger router that will allow the bit to be properly mounted and used.

-------------
I know this won't solve your problem, but take a look at the following pics. I couldn't adjust the big raised panel cutter on my router table because the hole was too small. So, I added a 1/4 inch piece of mdf with a 4 inch hole bored in it. That allowed me to adjust my cutter and make multiple passes by moving my fence each time until I had the desired profile cut. That cutter is 3 1/2 inches in diameter!

Good luck.
Any additional information you can add will be helpful.
Mike


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Clay you are correct, I have a few cutters that will not pass through the hole on the router I use them on, so I take the normal base plate off and make a temporary one that will let the cutter through so having it set up that way means it is normal and you can set the height the way you want. N


----------



## andreb (May 31, 2015)

Hey guys,

The bit is a 1/4" bit, and the collet is 1/4", 

I read into it further and there was an explanation about dropped router bit syndrom, basically from over tightening.

finefurnituremaker.com/published_articles/craft_of_cabinetmaking_10_part_1.htm


so i re-adjusted and re tightened, i also placed the wood i was cutting on a 2x4 instead of a crappy mdf table. and it seemed to cut multiple passes without sliding out. yes the bit doesnt go through the base plate, but the mm off shaving i just break of and then sand the edge.

im picking up my 1/2" collect AEG tomorrow, with a really good table, as i noticed most intricate framing bits are in 1/2" not 1/4", i was hoping to do intricate frames with hand router, that seems like its not the case.

I also read the hierarchy of bit quality is: Freud > Infinity > Linbide > Triton(premium) > Milwaukee/Bosch > TradeTools > Ultra
Can anyone tell me where Yonico fit into this?

Thanks...


----------

